# Bareboat on Vieques



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We're thinking of trying Vieques for some sun. does anyone have any experience chartering there? thanks Jim L


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't think you will find a charter on Vieques. You will however find one in Fahardo (sp) and can easily sail to Vieques. Pretty easy to do Vieques, Culebra, Culabreta(sp) and back. However you will find some great beaches, horses, along with chickens, roosters and a menagerie of other animals wondering the streets of Vieques.

John


----------

